# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Nog steeds klachten na galoperatie

## daantje22

Hallo ik ben Danielle, 22 jaar. zo'n 3 jaar geleden kreeg ik tijdens het eten een ontzettende koliek aanval. We wisten niet wat het was. Mijn vader en moeder werden al een beetje geirriteerd, mijn vader dacht dat ik aan de drugs was en mn moeder dacht dat ik een buitenbaarmoedelijke zwangersschap had. Na een paar keer klachten ben ik naar de huisarts gegaan, en de huisarts vond het maar 'vage' klachten. Hij heeft mij toch onderzocht en eerst dat hij dat het een blinde darm ontsteking was, ik moest volgende dag urine in leveren en weer komen. Toen bleek dat het geen blindedarm was. Toen ik zei dat ik ook pijn in mijn rug er bij had begon het te dagen bij de dokter, en werd ik doorverwezen naar het ziekenhuis om een echo te laten maken. Eenmaal in het ziekenhuis bleek inderdaad dat ik galstenen had, en dat moest verwijdert worden. De internist vertelde mij dat het een eenvoudige ingreep was en dat ik diezelfde dag nog naar huis mocht. 

Toen ik die ingreep was ondergaan d.m.v een laparscopie, had ik na de operatie ontzettend veel pijn. De verpleegkundige zei dat het onschuldig was, want er was immers heel veel co 2 in mijn buik gespoten, en dat moest er op een 1 of andere manier uit. Ik kon bijna niet meer ademen van de pijn, kreeg nog commentaar ook dat als ik niet fatsoenlijk zou ademen dat ik longontsteking zou krijgen. Later moest ik van haar het bed uit, want ik moest naar huis kunnen. maar eenmaal op rand van bed ging ik bijna onderuit. Ze vonden het toch verstandig dat ik nog maar een nachttje bleef. Ik kreeg een morfine spuit voor de pijn en zo kon ik dan toch nog een beetje slapen. 

Nu zijn we inmiddels 3 jaar verder en ik heb nog steeds klachten. zoals:
soms heb ik nog ontzettende steken in mijn rechterboven buik met pijn uitstralingen naar mijn rug. 
mijn ontlasting is af en toe groen of heel licht. 
en ik ben heel snel moe. 

ben weer naar de huisarts gegaan en mijn klachten verteld. maar de huis arts vond het maar raar, want mijn gal was er immers uit dus ik kon geen klachten meer hebben, dat kon alleen nog maar theoretisch. maar voor de zekerheid stuurde hij mij toch maar weer door naar het ziekenhuis. 
maar ook de specialist vond het maar raar, hij zei dat het aan mijn alvleesklier of aan mijn maag zou liggen en vond dat ik maar een gastroscopie moest ondergaan ( kijk operatie d.m.v een slangetje door je keelholte ). vol moed ging ik naar die afspraak. maar eenmaal op de tafel raakte ik in paniek. er stonden 3 stagaires om mij heen, 2 verpleegkundigen, en 1 specialist. 
mijn pa vond het allemaal maar een beetje raar, en op dat moment was het ook in het nieuws geweest dat er veel blunders worden gemaakt met een laparscopisch operatie en haalde dat naar voren. maar hier werd de specialist ook niet warm of koud van. 
hij stelde de diagnose wat betreft mijn diarre dat ik een spastische darm had. en ik moest maar maag tabletten slikken omdat hij er zeker van was dat het daar aan lag. 

die tabletten helpen niet, en ik zit nog steeds met mijn klachten, omdat geen enkel specialist naar mij wil luisteren. Wie heeft hier ook ervaring mee en wat is er aan gedaan?

groetjes.

----------


## rob-angie

ik heb het zelfde probleem




Ik heb 27 april 2009 een galblaas operatie gehad. Mijn galblaas was geheel onstoken en is ook geheel verwijderd. Nu heb ik een hele rare ontlasting, het is niet bruin, maar het heeft sliertjes en de kleur is creme. Mijn urine is geel maar ook een straal knal oranje, is dat een teken van een ontsteking of komt dat nou juist door de antibiotica die ik heb gekregen met infuus uit het ziekenhuis. Van de huisarts wordt ik niet wijzer en in het ziekenhuis wordt ik weer naar huis gestuurd..alles wat ik eet kots ik uit en ik ben steeds misselijk..de pijn zit nu nog in mijn buik en straalt uit naar mijn rug..wie weet raadt..ik weet het niet meer. Ik heb ook koorts.

----------


## katje45

> ik heb het zelfde probleem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb 27 april 2009 een galblaas operatie gehad. Mijn galblaas was geheel onstoken en is ook geheel verwijderd. Nu heb ik een hele rare ontlasting, het is niet bruin, maar het heeft sliertjes en de kleur is creme. Mijn urine is geel maar ook een straal knal oranje, is dat een teken van een ontsteking of komt dat nou juist door de antibiotica die ik heb gekregen met infuus uit het ziekenhuis. Van de huisarts wordt ik niet wijzer en in het ziekenhuis wordt ik weer naar huis gestuurd..alles wat ik eet kots ik uit en ik ben steeds misselijk..de pijn zit nu nog in mijn buik en straalt uit naar mijn rug..wie weet raadt..ik weet het niet meer. Ik heb ook koorts.


Ik zou toch nog eens opnieuw contact opnemen met het ziekenhuis. Helpt dat niet dan zou je een second opinion in een ander zh kunnen overwegen.
Sterkte!

----------


## rob-angie

> Ik zou toch nog eens opnieuw contact opnemen met het ziekenhuis. Helpt dat niet dan zou je een second opinion in een ander zh kunnen overwegen.
> Sterkte!


Katja,
Dat heb ik inmiddels gedaan in het AMC bij een proffessor
en ik moet zeggen dat hij het meteen zag, het andere ziekenhuis heeft erg veel blunders gemaakt.

Wat een goede site is dit, iedere ziet zichzelf in het verhaal!!

----------


## nimfke

hallo

Een jaar geleden is ook mijn galblaas weggenomen en heb evenzeer nog steeds pijn op de plaats waar de gal is weggenomen,ik krijg enorme steken en vantijd krampen op die bewuste plaats
de dokter beweerd dat het wandpijn is,wat ze allemaal niet uitvinden om ons gerust te stellen vier dagen heb ik met acute galontsteking rondgelopen ben bij drie dokters geweest ,maar telkens kreeg ik medicatie voor de maag tot ik het niet meer uithield en ik naar spoed gebracht werd mijn bloeddruk was toen 10/20 enkele uren nadien ben ik geopereerd,mischien ligt het aan het lange wachten ????

----------


## tutte

he meid we kunnen elkaar de hand schudden want ik heb percies het zelfde en ik ben hem net een half jaar kwijt ik weet ook niet wat ik moet

----------


## Sefi

Waarschijnlijk triggerpoints.
http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------


## beining

hallo met sabine.mijn galblaas werd 3 jaar geleden verwijderd,na de operatie weer opgenomen voor tien dagen i.v.m. schrijnende pijn op de plek waar de gal zat,volgens de artsen kon het allemaal niet er waren immers mensen die een paar uur na de op. al weer na huis gingen,ik kreeg echt het idee dat ze dachten dat ik mij aanstel.de pijn heeft na de op. nog zeker een paar maanden geduurt en is nooit echt weg geweest.nu, afgelopen zondag na vet eten weer een aanval gehad en ik wordt sinds 2 dagen om 5 uur in de ochtend wakker met erge maagpijn.ik heb nooit geweten dat je dat weer kan krijgen.de huisarts komt maandag langs omdat ik sinds 2 jaar met ernstige rugklachten op bed lig.ik baal zo erg,want mijn rug is meer dan genoeg,ook dat nog.weer al die harde onderzoektafels waar ik bijna niet op kan komen en misschien weer alles opnieuw.ik word er heel erg somber van,zie het even niet meer zitten.iedereen sterkte met deze klachten ik denk aan jullie.grt. sabine.

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo.

Bij mij is twee jaar geleden de galblaas verwijdert ook ik zit nog met klachten, pijn rechts onder de ribben uitstralend naar mijn rug, af en toe (vooral snachts) een op een koliek aanval lijkende pijn waarbij ik ook zeer misselijk ben, mijn darmen geven problemen ik verdraag niet meer alle voedingsmiddelen en ik ben erg snel moe. Wel heb ik door een gallekkage het nodige te verduren gehad. Mijn mdl arts was zeer begripvol en heeft zijn uiterste best gedaan om te achterhalen wat de oorzaak van mijn klachten is, helaas kan hij het ook niet met zekerheid zeggen. Van de aanvallen word gedacht dat die door de maag en darmen worden veroorzaakt en de pijn onder de ribben zal komen door zenuwbeschadiging ontstaan door de lekkage en de vermoeidheid ontstaat door de pijn.
Mijn huisarts op zijn beurt denkt dat veel pijn veroorzaakt word door verklevingen (ontstaan na de hersteloperatie) en door in de maag terug vloeiend gal. Het blijft dus gissen.
Wel is het mij opgevallen(via dit en andere forums) dat er veel mensen na het verwijderen van hun galblaas met vergelijkbare klachten blijven zitten, dit is toch wel raar.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## beining

hallo marga,wat lief dat jij reageert.er zijn echt heel veel mensen die nog last hebben.iedereen zei tegen mij na de operatie,dit is gebeurd en hoeft nooit meer,het kan wel 10 tot 15 jaar duren tot je weer last krijgt,mooi niet dus.ondertussen heb ik de bloeduitslagen gehad en de echouitslag,de leverwaarden waren verstoord en op de echo was niets verder te zien,geen stenen,en de galwegen waren ruim genoeg.nu heb ik wel gehoord dat gruis niet te zien is en dat er ook leverstenen bestaan,ik wist niet wat ik hoorde.leverstenen zijn ook niet zichtbar op de echo en de scan.die klachten herken ik van jou.ik heb dan wel geen lekkage gehad,maar ben ook erg moe,heb een misselijk gevoel,vol en opgeblazen,geen eetlust en pijn onder mijn rechter ribbenkast.wat moeten wij nou hiermee?ik durf echt niet naar de mld arts terug,ben zo bang voor een ecrp.geen slangen slikken.ik heb elke dag last sinds een paar weken.wat gaan ze bij jou nog doen?ik ga een leverreinigingskuur proberen,met gembertee en bitterzout.ik weet het anders niet.het is echt vervelend.ik hoop nog van jou te horen.lieve grt.sabine.

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Sabine.

Ze gaan niets meer bij mij doen, ik heb de afspraak met de mdl arts dat ik bij klachten mij meld op de eerste hulp. Ik vind deze afspraak prima, ik kwam iedere drie maanden in het ziekenhuis en vroeg mij vaak af wat ik er op dat moment deed, ik vond het zonde van mijn en de arts zijn tijd er waren nooit noemenswaardige veranderingen, soms wijkte de uitslagen wat af en dit herstelde zich in de periode erna weer. Ik heb mijn leven weer opgepakt en leef wat meer bij de dag, ik zie wel hoe ik mij voel en waar ik die dag toe in staat ben helaas wel met de hulp van pijnstilling maar dit is niet anders. Ik ben wel erg benieuwt waardoor de klachten bij veel patiënten na een galblaasverwijdering worden veroorzaakt en hoop dat de artsen hier ooit achter komen.
Je zal een leverreiniging kunnen proberen, baad het niet dan schaad het ook niet zeggen ze.
De pijn is heel vervelend maar ook ik zal er zo een twee drie geen oplossing voor weten, daar zal je toch echt voor naar de mdl arts moeten. Ik begrijp dat het idee om een slang te moeten slikken je niet aanstaat ik heb meerdere keren een ercp gehad omdat ik een stent in mijn galweg had, ik heb altijd een roesje gehad en niets van het gebeuren meegekregen.
Daarbij is er een kans dat door de ercp wel de oorzaak van je klachten word gevonden.
Ik wens je een fijne zondag.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## beining

hallo marga,bedankt voor jou reactie.het doet mij goed dat ik niet de enigste ben met deze klachten.ik heb nog een paar vragen aan jou.voelde je echt helemaal niets van de ercp?sliep je, zoals bij een narcose?merkte jij ook niets van de slang inbrengen?in welke houding ligt de patient bij dat onderzoek?wat een mooi weer vandag,dat doet mij goed en ik denk iedereen.ik zou het heel fijn vinden waneer je mijn vragen wilt beantwoorden.lieve groetjes van sabine.

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Sabine.

Natuurlijk wil ik je vragen beantwoorden.
Nee ik heb er niets van meegekregen, het komt er op neer dat je je er niets van herinnert. 
Je bent niet zoals tijdens een narcose in slaap, je schijnt wel opdrachten die gegeven worden (zoals slikken) op te volgen maar je weet je er na de ingreep niets meer van te herinneren dus ook niet van het inbrengen van de slang. Ik heb meerdere keren een ercp gehad in verschillende ziekenhuizen, in het ene ziekenhuis lag ik op mijn zij en in het andere op de buik. 
Heb je al besloten of je een leverreiniging gaat doen? Ik las iets in het alternatieve sirkwie over leverstenen die klachten kunnen veroorzaken. Je zal toch zeggen dat deze stenen net als de galstenen tijdens een echo te zien zouden moeten zijn.
Het is inderdaad prachtig weer en ik probeer er ook zo veel mogelijk van te genieten voor je het weet is het weer voorbij.

Ik wens je een fijne dag.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## Marianne123

Hoi,

Dat is heel erg om te horen dat je zoveel weggestuurd door ziekenhuis terwijl dat je veel last hebt. Ik had je veel berichten ook gelezen dat je begin toen je veel last van je galblaas had daar moest je veel weggestuurd door ziekenhuis vind ik niet erg netjes van ziekenhuis. Gaat goed met je omdat je nog steeds klachten na galblaasoperatie.

Groetjes Marianne

----------


## Marianne123

De bericht is voor Rob-angie.

Groetjes Marianne

----------


## biesje42

Hallo ik ben petra en heb in juli dit jaar een gal operatie gehad. Na de operatie, waarvan de arts vertelde dat het allemaal voorspoedig gegaan was, had ik veel pijn. Zoveel dat ik niet uit bed kon. Kon niet plassen en bij het minste beweging nog meer pijn. Ik had het maximale aan pijnbestijding maar was niet voldoende. In de avond mocht ik een injectie met dippi nog iets. Hierop kon ik meer rust vinden maar de pijn was niet volledig weg. Tweede dag nog altijd veel klachten en ze konden bij echo, bloedonderzoek niet vinden waaruit bleek wat de pijn was. Na een dag of drie zeiden ze dat het een bloeding kon zijn omdat mijn ijzer nog niet optimaal zou zijn. De laatste nacht in het ziekenhuis had de chirurg afgesproken dat zolang ik de spuit in de avond nog nodig had ik niet naar huis kon. De verpleging gaf hem dan gewoon niet ook niet na veel aandringen. Dus de andere dag naar huis. De weken daarna bleef de pijn maar in mindere mate, eten ging maar moeizaam en veel naar de wc. Eten , buikpijn en dan naar wc dat was mijn dagritme. Zodra het mijn lichaam uit was kon ik weer iets eten. Nu ben ik na een maand na de operatie naar internist gestuurd voor verder onderzoek. Heb ondertussen een maag onderzoek , verschillende bloedonderzoeken, ontlasting onderzoek en urine is na gekeken en twee weken geleden een darm onderzoek. Gister voor alle uitslagen geweest en wat denk je! Mijn ijzer is zorgwekkend laag wat de vermoeidheid verklaart, daar heb ik nu een infuus met ijzer stoot voor gehad gister. Als dit over vier weken weer gezakt is gaan ze verder zoeken met andere onderzoeken zoals een ercp of iets dergelijks en een onderzoek met een pil waar een camera in zit. Maar ze weten nog altijd niet waar de bloeding zit dus moet nu 19 nov naar de gyneceloog om te kijken of het daar mee te maken heeft. Ben nu drie maanden na mijn gal operatie en het vermoeden is dus galgruis en bloedverlies maar wetenniet waar. Heb nu bij wijze van proef medicijnen voor de binding van gal vloeistoffen zodat er geen gruis of steen vorming meer gebeurd maar die hebben een aantal maanden tot een half jaar nodig om te gaan werken. Ben nu sinds gisteravond bezig met de pillen 2x daags 300 mg. Even afwachten wat het gaat doen. Pijn heb ik nog steeds, eten gaat moeizaam, vermoeid ben ik nog maar die ijzer kuur heeft ook weer tijd nodig zegt men dan op de dagbehandeling. Voel me nu niet goed maar kan niet zeggen waar het van is, van de ijzer stoot of de nieuwe medicijnen. 

Dit is mijn ervaring na de gal operatie!
Groetjes Petra

----------


## Melanie76

Goedenavond,

Ik heb 3 weken geleden de operatie gehad om mijn galblaas te verwijderen. Nu heb ik voor de 2e keer sinds de operatie pijnlijke aanvallen op het midden van mijn borst. Het lijkt op de pijnaanvallen zoals ik ze had toen ik nog mn galstenen had. Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee? Het lijkt wel alsof mijn hart het is... wat ik me niet kan voorstellen...

----------


## Marianne123

Hoi Melanie,

Ik had ook in mei geopereerd mijn galblaas laten verwijderen. Na het operatie voel ik ook alsof ik nog galstenen in hebt dat komt door metalen titanium clips. Die clips moet je even aanwennen. Bij mij was een paar weken gaat heel goed niet meer last van. De grootte van een clip is ongeveer 5 mm. En twee bij galbuis en twee bij ader. Daar voel je nog even rot en pijn maar gaat wel over na paar weken. Kan wel een maand of twee maanden duren dat ligt aan bij mensen. Bij mij was ongeveer twee maanden. Als je vragen hebt of wilt over praten dan gerust mij mailen. 

Groetjes,

Marianne

----------


## Melanie76

Hoi Marianne,
Bedankt voor je reactie op mijn post.
Je hebt het over dat je nog 2 maanden met pijnklachten hebt gelopen.
Maar bedoel je dan constante pijn? Ik heb nu 2x een pijnaanval gehad die beide ongeveer 2 uur hebben geduurd en daarna was de pijn weg.

Grts Melanie

----------


## Déylanna

> Goedenavond,
> 
> Ik heb 3 weken geleden de operatie gehad om mijn galblaas te verwijderen. Nu heb ik voor de 2e keer sinds de operatie pijnlijke aanvallen op het midden van mijn borst. Het lijkt op de pijnaanvallen zoals ik ze had toen ik nog mn galstenen had. Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee? Het lijkt wel alsof mijn hart het is... wat ik me niet kan voorstellen...


Het kan zijn dat deze pijnen die je nu nog ervaart, altijd aanwezig zullen blijven. Maar evengoed kan het dat het met de tijd ook verdwijnt.
In 2007 hebben ze bij mij, na een acute pancreatitis, de galblaas verwijderd. We zijn nu 6 jaar verder, en nog heb ik met regelmaat pijn op het midden van de borst, uitstralend naar de middenrug. Dit zal bij mij nooit meer verdwijnen.
Galsblaas verwijdering betekend vaak dat je wel klachten blijft houden. Sterkte !!

----------

